# External Microphone not recognized



## uk069 (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a dell lattitude D505, windows XP. I have plugged in an external microphone, Omidirectional by Radio Shack. I have tried via the control panel to add new hardware but it does not recognize. I am trying to use it for Skype. Thank you in adavance for any help.


----------



## VAComputerSvcs (Feb 11, 2007)

I suggest going to your Sounds and Audio Devices section in the control panel, clicking the Voice tab and selecting your microphone as the default recording device.

If not ... let us know what you have in there.


----------



## uk069 (Dec 30, 2006)

In Sound and Audo under voice tab Microphone shows SigmaTel Audio as the only selection


----------



## VAComputerSvcs (Feb 11, 2007)

uk069 said:


> In Sound and Audo under voice tab Microphone shows SigmaTel Audio as the only selection


It appears the device is not installed correctly. I want to know, what type of microphone is it, like a USB one or a regular one with an audio jack (1/8")?

If it is, make sure you are plugging it into the right connector on the motherboard. Microphone is a pink colored jack, and Line In is usually blue. (Out is usually green)


----------



## uk069 (Dec 30, 2006)

VAComputerSvcs said:


> It appears the device is not installed correctly. I want to know, what type of microphone is it, like a USB one or a regular one with an audio jack (1/8")?
> 
> If it is, make sure you are plugging it into the right connector on the motherboard. Microphone is a pink colored jack, and Line In is usually blue. (Out is usually green)


The external microphone is a regular one with an audio jack (1/8") and is being plugged into a plug externally on the left side of the laptop that is identified as a plug for a microphone. A microphone graphic is displayed above the plug.


----------



## VAComputerSvcs (Feb 11, 2007)

uk069 said:


> The external microphone is a regular one with an audio jack (1/8") and is being plugged into a plug externally on the left side of the laptop that is identified as a plug for a microphone. A microphone graphic is displayed above the plug.


I would check your audio properties located in the little speaker icon in the systray. It could be muted which requires adjustment.

Changing your Audio/Microphone Volume

Click Start
Click All Programs
Click Accessories
Click Entertainment
Click Volume Control
Click the Options menu, top left corner
Select Properties
Click the "Recording" radio button
Hit OK.
Adjust the slider bar up and down for the volume. Ensure it is unchecked at the bottom.
*WARNING: Make sure your speaker volume is a normal volume and the microphone is placed away from speakers. Loud feedback (high pitched) sounds will occur.


----------



## uk069 (Dec 30, 2006)

VAComputerSvcs said:


> I would check your audio properties located in the little speaker icon in the systray. It could be muted which requires adjustment.
> 
> Changing your Audio/Microphone Volume
> 
> ...


I have checked the icon in the systray and adjusted everything as suggested. I have gone into the start menu and followed the instructions. No success. I have gone back into the control panel for the sounds and audio devices and tried the testing no success. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Elvisf16 (Apr 14, 2007)

I am having the exact same problem with my Latitude D420.

If any solution was found I'd appreciate help on this. I'm trying to use a headset/mic with Skype.


----------



## davidtheprof (Apr 28, 2007)

I had exactly the same problem as well, and have just fixed it.

go to the control panel, and click on SigmaTel Audio
check the box (the only one! - it says 'allow configuration pop-ups for this jack')
now, when you plug in the external microphone, a window comes up showing microphone, line in, etc. 
Click on microphone - I think that the default is line in, so it does not recognize the microphone.
then click on the external microphone option on the sound controls, and you should be in business.
I had spent ages fiddling with the sound controls, but by themselves these do not fix the problem.
The built in mic is not bad and is very sensitive, but you get a serious echo because it is so close to the built-in speaker.
one solution is to use the built-in mic and an earbud or headset for the speaker

David


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

If you have never used a mic on this pc before the windows default setting for mic is muted
Control panel>sound and audio devices>advanced>options>properties, add mic and unmute


----------



## Elvisf16 (Apr 14, 2007)

You are the MAN! Thanks so much. This did it.

-Jed


----------



## Elvisf16 (Apr 14, 2007)

DavidtheProf's advice is the one that worked. Thanks David.


----------



## lassited (Mar 11, 2008)

I have the same problem where my microphone will not work.

The box is checked when I go into the SigmaTel Audio through Control Panel (and when my microphone did work, indeed there were popups whenever I plugged it in).

I have followed all of the suggestions listed in previous posts, but it still is not working.

Short of me opening my tower to see if there is a disconnect between where I plug in the mic. and the motherboard, why else is my computer not detecting the microphone?

I have made sure all of my drivers are updated by going through the Device Manager, but I can't think of why else my microphone is not being detected.

Thanks!


----------



## robohack (Mar 24, 2008)

Interesting to read the various soundcard problems in the Dell's.

Here's one for you, on a D420, using an external mic into the 1/8" micrphone jack, if audio dropsbelow a certain level it disappears altogether! So if you begin speaking low or music drops low it cuts out entirely.

Almost as if it is gating on a sound compressor. We have more than 15 of these machines in our company and despite raising the issue constantly with DELL there is no solution.

Any ideas or similar problems?


----------

